# Egg in my plant?



## Chesney001 (Jan 15, 2014)

I received a plant order and was rinsing off the dirt when I came across a small egg. It's about 1/4 to 1/3 the size of a crested gecko egg. Any ideas? Looks like it may be fertile.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

some kind of small house gecko likely. Keep your fingers crossed that it may be a day gecko. Could also be some species of anole.


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Oct 11, 2014)

Any info on egg


----------

